# Working lines breeder in New England/Quebec area



## Abbie.S (Dec 31, 2019)

I am looking for a working lines breeder near VT, so the greater NE area or Quebec. We lost our young male GSD a couple weeks ago and the breeder we'd gotten dogs from for a long time no longer breeds.

Our latest dog came from this gentleman - Centre Canin Européen - but we didn't get him direct from the breeder. I have reached out to him but communication has been somewhat spotty. Has anyone purchased dogs from him or know of him?

Otherwise, looking for contacts for solid working line dogs in the northeast. The few breeders I know of in VT are hobby breeders (not to say their dogs aren't quality, but meaning they don't necessarily breed regularly or often and have limited puppies available at any given time, if at all). We're willing to travel several hours for a dog - more important that we get solid working animals with excellent temperaments than get a puppy quickly.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Zucht des Zwingers vom Haus Le: Irck de la Hutte du Berger und Dora Ja Na Ka


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Several folks on here have Wendelin dogs.

Our past male was from one her sires. He was a great dog!

Wendelin Farms: HOME | wendelinfarm 

Wendelin Face Book: Wendelin Farm 

Make sure you tell her your wants and needs for this new pup so that she can match you to the right litter/pup.....
ie......family dog or competition dog.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Several folks on here have Wendelin dogs.
> 
> Our past male was from one her sires. He was a great dog!
> 
> ...


The OP would have to find a shipper as the Canada/ US border is closed and will be for the foreseeable future. Quebec does not allow travel anyway being that they are the hardest hit province. You cannot even travel from the bordering provinces into Quebec at the moment.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I would get on a waiting list for Wendelin Farms. Great dogs and by the time you get a pup hopefully these restrictions will be lifted.


----------



## Abbie.S (Dec 31, 2019)

That is the tricky part with anything in Canada - who knows when travel restrictions will be lifted between the US and Canada. I am hopeful by later this summer things might shift, but who knows.

Out of curiosity, it appears that Wendelin's dogs all tend to come out sable or black. I've reached out to them to find out more about their lines, but does anyone who has owned dogs from them know if they tend to breed sables/blacks? We are partial to the traditional black and tans but obviously temperament is the most important.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think most of the Wendelin dogs I have seen were black and tan. 
I am about 60kms from the Quebec border and not allowed to drive across the bridge between our provinces. The closure of our US/Canada border was a shock to everyone but prohibiting travel between provinces was truly weird to us. I understand and support it but as a Canadian it never crossed my mind that someday I would be forbidden to explore my country at will. We always knew that with world events ever evolving the US border would get tighter and tighter.
Shipping is an option you can look at as well, there are animal transports that specialize in moving puppies from breeders to owners.


----------



## RJF810 (Mar 30, 2020)

Vom Kiefernhaus has an available female puppy. Christiana is located is Vermont and would be a good person to contact. She has a FB page that you could reach her through.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

What is your timeline? Are you looking for a puppy immediately?


----------



## Abbie.S (Dec 31, 2019)

Muskeg, we aren't really on a timeline. It's still so fresh off the loss out our last dog that we aren't really sure how soon we'll be ready. It's more about a good match than anything. We'd like to make some contacts with good breeders and get a feel for their lines and their dogs and hopefully meet some of them, but with COVID-19 who knows how realistic that is.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

RJF810 said:


> Vom Kiefernhaus has an available female puppy. Christiana is located is Vermont and would be a good person to contact. She has a FB page that you could reach her through.


You beat me to it Rich!

Also, Jurgen Fischer may be breeding his male - nice dog.....not sure where he is in Canada - but close enought to get into the States regularly to train.

Lee


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Abbie.S said:


> That is the tricky part with anything in Canada - who knows when travel restrictions will be lifted between the US and Canada. I am hopeful by later this summer things might shift, but who knows.
> 
> Out of curiosity, it appears that Wendelin's dogs all tend to come out sable or black. I've reached out to them to find out more about their lines, but does anyone who has owned dogs from them know if they tend to breed sables/blacks? We are partial to the traditional black and tans but obviously temperament is the most important.



Yes most of Christina's dogs tend to be sable or black ...I haven't seen many Black and Tans . All of her studs are sable or black , and I think a Bi colour. The females mostly sable. I have a male from her . Amazing dog for us.


----------

